# Car Service



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I recently bought a new car under 5 years warranty.


if I do my car service in the official company I will not lost my warranty but If I do it in some petrol station I would lose it.


everyone is telling me I will save alot of money doing my car service in some petrol station and there is no much difference, plus people telling me the warranty is useless and there are many loopholes in warranty system. 

any help is appreciated.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well does your 5 year warranty include FREE servicing? As in many instances, new cars have a 5 year warranty with free servicing upto the first 100,000 kms. So check first.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

You should only do servicing in the official authorized service center. This will not only protect your warranty but also your car, since some private repair workshops actually damage your car. You end up paying more money for further repairs required, your car continues to get messed up, and you lose the warranty. In the long run, this way is more expensive. Furthermore, the resale value of your car goes down. Service done through authorized service centers and warranty increase the resale value of your car. Buyers look at these things when buying a car.

Official service isn't too expensive either. Furthermore, you should get some free service. Speak to your service center about this and their rates.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends on the make of car! As soon as my car was out of the free service/warranty period, I took mine straight to another garage for servicing.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Well does your 5 year warranty include FREE servicing? As in many instances, new cars have a 5 year warranty with free servicing upto the first 100,000 kms. So check first.



I got my first service for free only and now I reached 5,000km and I have to pay for it.




Jowhara said:


> You should only do servicing in the official authorized service center. This will not only protect your warranty but also your car, since some private repair workshops actually damage your car. You end up paying more money for further repairs required, your car continues to get messed up, and you lose the warranty. In the long run, this way is more expensive. Furthermore, the resale value of your car goes down. Service done through authorized service centers and warranty increase the resale value of your car. Buyers look at these things when buying a car.
> 
> Official service isn't too expensive either. Furthermore, you should get some free service. Speak to your service center about this and their rates.


as stated I only got the first service for free.

you still recommend authorized service center?




Chocoholic said:


> Depends on the make of car! As soon as my car was out of the free service/warranty period, I took mine straight to another garage for servicing.


can you recommend a place please

if it helps my car is toyota corolla


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I use AAA in Al Quoz, they also have a service centre in Rashidiya.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

nagib_91 said:


> everyone is telling me I will save alot of money doing my car service in some petrol station and there is no much difference, plus people telling me the warranty is useless and there are many loopholes in warranty system.


These people are idiots. You get your car serviced by the dealer to maintain the warranty. Anything that goes wrong with the car, not linked to wear and tear, they fix for free.

Do you really want to foot the bill for a major repair just because you saved 100 Dhs getting it serviced by someone at a gas station?

Also, your car will be harder to sell without all services being done by the dealer, and you won't get as good a price for it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> These people are idiots. You get your car serviced by the dealer to maintain the warranty. Anything that goes wrong with the car, not linked to wear and tear, they fix for free.
> 
> Do you really want to foot the bill for a major repair just because you saved 100 Dhs getting it serviced by someone at a gas station?
> 
> Also, your car will be harder to sell without all services being done by the dealer, and you won't get as good a price for it.


A fair few warranties seem to cover wear & tear these days too.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gavtek is spot on, if you can't afford to get it serviced at the main dealer to preserve the warranty why bother to buy a new car at all?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Gavtek is spot on, if you can't afford to get it serviced at the main dealer to preserve the warranty why bother to buy a new car at all?



I never stated I can't afford ,but why pay extra amount of money for the same quality of work while I can get cheaper ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

nagib_91 said:


> but why pay extra amount of money for the same quality of work while I can get cheaper ?


This is why:



> Anything that goes wrong with the car, not linked to wear and tear, they fix for free.
> 
> Do you really want to foot the bill for a major repair just because you saved 100 Dhs getting it serviced by someone at a gas station?
> 
> Also, your car will be harder to sell without all services being done by the dealer, and you won't get as good a price for it.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> This is why:


that's the reason I made this thread to know the answer 


most likely I will book with the authorized dealer.


----------



## Deborah gois (Sep 3, 2014)

Guys I took my car to a local workshop in sharjah. They are pretty old in the UAE and have specialised technicians. The best part is that they are affordable. In fact, they would pick and drop your car for your convenience. I am more than happy to share their contact details. 0563886668 Rifon


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> that's the reason I made this thread to know the answer
> 
> 
> most likely I will book with the authorized dealer.


Were you dropped at birth, or deprived of oxygen?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Were you dropped at birth, or deprived of oxygen?


I will be honest with you.. both.



so there is 300AED difference between some petrol station and authorized.


400 AED for changing oil is simply too much


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So you're gonna void your warranty for the sake of a few hundred dibs? 
What will happen when the next service or engine check light comes on because the cheapo service guys didn't have the correct durametric machine to cancel it or upload the latest software patch?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> So you're gonna void your warranty for the sake of a few hundred dibs?
> What will happen when the next service or engine check light comes on because the cheapo service guys didn't have the correct durametric machine to cancel it or upload the latest software patch?


It's the mentality in these parts: live for today. 

Same goes for various forms of insurance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> 400 AED for changing oil is simply too much


maybe, maybe not.

How much is an engine full of the correct oil for that vehicle ?

(genuine question - never bought any oil in Dubai - in UK the oil alone would cost nearly 200Dhs)

And most importantly how much does it cost to not pour it down a drain or dump it on the streets and actually dispose of it properly ?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> So you're gonna void your warranty for the sake of a few hundred dibs?
> What will happen when the next service or engine check light comes on because the cheapo service guys didn't have the correct durametric machine to cancel it or upload the latest software patch?


changing oil isn't that a big of a deal it doesn't require that advanced technology also my car is a basic model 



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It's the mentality in these parts: live for today.
> 
> Same goes for various forms of insurance.


live for today..? I am trying to save money for tomorrow..

this type of attitude is why people can't save money in this country.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> maybe, maybe not.
> 
> How much is an engine full of the correct oil for that vehicle ?
> 
> ...


I am not an expert myself that's why I started this thread to see if it's worth it to go to the authorized dealer or not...

but when someone can do the job for 100 AED and someone else is offering 400AED there must be something not right.

It's same thing when you buy a shirt same quality but you find it different price in different 2 places because a shirt is branded the other isn't


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So a shirt in Karama is the same quality as the same brand in MOE? This must be a wind up because surely nobody can be this dumb. 

About 25 years ago I ran a fairly highly tuned Mark 2 Ford Escort Harrier， you'll have to google that, the synthetic oil for that cost about £15 which is about 90dhs. That was 25 years ago! A more up to date example, I had a new water pump fitted to my car recently during its last service just as a precaution as its a know weak point and my car has 80k km on it. The service was not done at a main dealer as the car is well out of warranty and I've had it long enough to know its now pretty reliable. The fluid for the cooling system cost 400dhs on its own but some things are important to get right. 

I'd guess the type of oil and filter that a 100dh service will get you is the sort of stuff you'd run a lawn mower on. 
Seriously, only a complete idiot would deliberately break the warranty on a brand new car. 
Good Luck, I feel you may be needing it.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> changing oil isn't that a big of a deal it doesn't require that advanced technology also my car is a basic model
> 
> Its a funny thing you should say that. My friend who does not believe in dealership maintenance had the oil pan replaced on his Nissan Tida recently because they over tightened the bold during an oil change at a back street garage. He also had a failed brake booster on the same car that is not yet 4 years old... guess why... the brake fluid was never replaced.
> 
> Dealer workshops are generally more expensive than the backstreet garages, but unless you are a mechanic yourself and can check what these guy's are doing, you better stick with the dealership workshop. My impression is that people who look for cheap repair or maintenance, are going for the patch jobs, rather than quality repairs. In addition, typically a car maintained by the dealer worn parts are replaced proactively, and some back street guys wait for it to break because the owners looks for cheap maintenance.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Also, when it comes to selling the vehicle at a later date, having a look in the service log-book and seeing a bunch of either 'blanks' or non-dealer stamps in the early service records will raise questions - and most certainly reduce the resale value.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> So a shirt in Karama is the same quality as the same brand in MOE? This must be a wind up because surely nobody can be this dumb.
> 
> About 25 years ago I ran a fairly highly tuned Mark 2 Ford Escort Harrier， you'll have to google that, the synthetic oil for that cost about £15 which is about 90dhs. That was 25 years ago! A more up to date example, I had a new water pump fitted to my car recently during its last service just as a precaution as its a know weak point and my car has 80k km on it. The service was not done at a main dealer as the car is well out of warranty and I've had it long enough to know its now pretty reliable. The fluid for the cooling system cost 400dhs on its own but some things are important to get right.
> 
> ...



you have 2 shirts both 100% cotton"same quality" one is sold in karma the other is sold in MOE.

the MOE shirt will be sold for higher price since the guy selling it has more overhead costs.




about the car I already booked for the authorized dealer for tomorrow.




> Seriously, only a complete idiot would deliberately break the warranty on a brand new car.
> Good Luck, I feel you may be needing it.


You are 100% right and I paid alot for the car so I won't risk it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i still get my car serviced in the authorised service center (Honda) now that the warranty is over. i have a couple of free services remaining but I have to pay for the more expensive servicings. 
I prefer to have peace of mind paying extra money, than to risk being stranded in the middle of nowhere or have something break down when driving at 120 kmph. The authorised service center does not only change oil, but has a long checklist for checks. A similar check somewhere else might cost half the money I think - but I prefer not to take the chance.

For everyone recommending the authorised service center on this thread, there would be another one who would recommend getting it done outside. Which is fair enough - just go to a reputable place and not just get an oil change but insist on a thorough check up every time (or at 6 months - the 3 month thing is an overkill with the Japanese cars). But keep in mind you are taking a risk (including the warranty becoming void). I am so risk averse, that I had the warranty extend for 3 years. For me the risk wasn't worth it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> changing oil isn't that a big of a deal it doesn't require that advanced technology also my car is a basic model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By invalidating your warranty. Seems a bit daft.

A 5.000km service at the Nissan garage costs me about AED 350. I need to do it every 5k to maintain the warranty, and because a good 500km out of every 5,000km is in the desert, I need to change the oil and filter that often. Going to ENOC costs around 320, so I hardly see a difference. Admittedly ADNOC's are cheaper, round about AED 200,

Giving the mileage I drive in a year (30,000km+/-) I'm not going to invalidate my warranty for savings around AED 500 on 3 minor services. And for the sake of my vehicle, all of the intermediate/major services will be done in a garage anyway.

In terms of a second hand car, I wouldn't even think twice about one without a FSH. Whatever you save in the short term will be massively undone by the loss you incur when selling it on, as a vehicle without them is worth practically nothing.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I really feel there are some frustrated expats living in dubai and on this forum. What's up with the demeaning comments and personal insults on some of the replies? The OP asked for some advice and while he didn't necessarily agree with some of yalls pov, he was not being disrespectful.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not frustrated at all, just amazed by the complete stupidity of the question and the justification of it.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> By invalidating your warranty. Seems a bit daft.
> 
> A 5.000km service at the Nissan garage costs me about AED 350. I need to do it every 5k to maintain the warranty, and because a good 500km out of every 5,000km is in the desert, I need to change the oil and filter that often. Going to ENOC costs around 320, so I hardly see a difference. Admittedly ADNOC's are cheaper, round about AED 200,
> 
> ...



Not entirely the intended subject, but the scenario you describe that your car needs to have an oil change every 5k km, is one reason I considered choosing my cars (BMW & Lincoln) where the interval is 10k km; that is because they use synthetic oil. Service 1 and 2, an simple oil change that takes 2 hours, and service 3 takes one day for major service. In my earlier days when I drove Japanese, I found it an absolute pain to loose my car for a day in the workshop to change oil each 5k km. I shifted to American and European, never regretted it, and I am happy with the much longer service intervals, longer warranty and included service contract for 100k km. Something to think about.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

ash_ak said:


> I really feel there are some frustrated expats living in dubai and on this forum. What's up with the demeaning comments and personal insults on some of the replies? The OP asked for some advice and while he didn't necessarily agree with some of yalls pov, he was not being disrespectful.


Welcome to the internet!! 

some people are bullied in real life so they take it to the internet to express their frustration.



Felixtoo2 said:


> Not frustrated at all, just amazed by the complete stupidity of the question and the justification of it.


man you are angry. 


for anyone wondering 

it cost me 560AED for Car service for 5000km , while some petrol station 97 AED

even though I already did my service I will check price of Triple A today.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nagib_91 said:


> it cost me 560AED for Car service for 5000km , while some petrol station 97 AED


Are you comparing apples to apples? Was the scope of service the same? For a new car, after 5K km, I think they do more than just oil change - since this is the first service, this is to ensure that parts are working well, no loose stuff, wheel alignment etc.


----------



## falc (May 24, 2013)

Hi,
I'll bring my car to "German Garage" in Ras al Khor. They are specialized only on Mercedes and Porsche, but i have also seen they are working other brands like VW and Audi, Peugeot and Toyota. After each service, you'll get a checklist with the work and checkpoints which is done or checked. 
The german owner will give, like in Germany, 2 years warranty on his work and parts. They are not the cheapest like a Pakistani garage, but chaper than the brand dealer, full service starting from cleaning, polishing and spot repair, denting, tire change and rim repair up to regular services and more. The best is the mobile computer diagnostic. 
Sometimes they come to my home to check the problem and solve it in front of my villa.
That's Service "Made in Germany" - what do you want more? 

CU


----------

